# 1700 Miles and Check Engine Light Comes On



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Way too many reasons. We need the actual code to even begin to assist. However, you are very much in the warranty so why not let your dealership figure it out?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Check your fuel cap to make sure its sealed. Untwist and put it back on


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> Check your fuel cap to make sure its sealed. Untwist and put it back on


Evaporation is not a part of the diesel emissions package.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Evaporation is not a part of the diesel emissions package.


That I did not know. Thanks for making this a good day Tom.


----------



## baknblu (May 21, 2015)

I contacted OnStar this morning and they ran a diagnostic report which came up as "Fuel System Control" issue


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

baknblu said:


> Any thoughts? Came on tonight and hasn't shut off. :question:


Hey baknblu,

Everyone has offered great suggestions thus far. Just to check, did you happen to change the type of fuel you use? For example, some biodiesel fuel could cause indicator messages as well. Nevertheless, we definitely recommend visiting your dealership since your vehicle is well within warranty. Keep us posted and if there's anything we can do to help just send us a private message!

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

baknblu said:


> I contacted OnStar this morning and they ran a diagnostic report which came up as "Fuel System Control" issue


Sometimes that's what it sounds like (something with the fuel system). Others, it's a problem with the lower grill shutters, since they're controlled by the fuel system control module.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> Sometimes that's what it sounds like (something with the fuel system). Others, it's a problem with the lower grill shutters, since they're controlled by the fuel system control module.


I think the shutters throw a different code, but it's definitely worth checking to ensure there's nothing blocking their motion.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The specific code will narrow it down. I know a lot of times OnStar just summarizes the codes rather than giving the details. Could be the case here since I didn't see a number given. From what I remember, the shutter will throw 2 codes - the fuel system control code along with a specific shutter performance code.


----------



## baknblu (May 21, 2015)

At the dealership. Possibly glow plug and other sensor related (various codes).. Performing regen and then will diagnose.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

IMO buy a scanner so you can run your own scan for the code. It may not always show the code definition but once you have the code thrown you can most likely find out what it is right here on this forum. The purchase of my scanner was the best thing I've bought for my CTD. You got a lot further than I did, first CEL at 10 miles away from the dealer. I still get an odd code now and then P11D7, its a calibration error code, I reset it and no problems for many miles. Lets see, take it to the dealer and hope to God they can fix it right or even tell you the correct code. 2014 CTD now at 53K miles and just breaking in. Welcome to the club LOL.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the diesel club! I have 123K miles on mine and had one CEL at 61K miles. It was an EGT sensor. Other than that, it's run fine. Please keep us posted.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Biodiesel can cause the car to throw a code. Thanks Chevy Customer Service for one additional reason to avoid biodiesel. Its' just a taxpayer funded scam to help sell Monsanto GMO soybeans.


----------



## baknblu (May 21, 2015)

Brought the car to the largest Chevrolet dealer in the Chicagoland area on Wednesday morning and they were nice enough to give me a loaner vehicle Wednesday night as they didn't have the car done. The strange thing is they only have one tech trained to work on the diesels. Picked up the car from the dealer today. Code: P0133 Skewed O2 Sensor #1. Replaced position 1 O2 sensor. Everything seems to be running smoothly.


----------

